# Wismec RX Machina Mech kit



## MK_AHMED (7/10/17)

Wismec Rx machina mech kit


----------



## Bizkuit (7/10/17)

MK_AHMED said:


> Wismec Rx machina mech kit


Grimm Green's first look into this mech was not all positive.


----------



## MK_AHMED (8/10/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Grimm Green's first look into this mech was not all positive.


One has to watch as many reviewers reviews as possible and decide from there , not only Grimm Greens first look and then automatically make a decision that's it's BAD !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

